# Videos and Log Competitive Journal 2014



## AChappell

Thanks for all the nice messages folks, following on from the world championships, that's me had around 2 weeks off the gym now and it's time for me to start thinking about the next show. I'm looking towards 2014 and the BNBF British championships once again. As the middleweight champion I don't need to do any qualifiers, I qualify automatically as a British champion. Competing in 2014 should give me around 14- 16 months of hard training and eating and allow me to make the improvements to my physique needed to grab the elusive pro card. Compare that to if I decide to compete next year, I'll only have around 4-5 months to make improvements before I have to go on a diet again.

Like the previous journal I don't intend to post workout after workout, but I'll try to keep it interesting with progress shots, videos and what other tit bits I decide to throw in that might be interesting.

Some of you may or may not know I'm a big fan of periodisation principles for training, I often train in phases, Hypertrophy, strength, endurance etc. My plan for the next few months is no different and I'll add a more detailed account of how I intend to train over the next few months when I actually get round to writing it!

First things first though I intend to do implement a phase of anatomical adaptation or a conditioning phase prior to any heavy training or bodybuilding. This phase will essentially condition my body for the next phase of training and will last around 2 weeks. I'd liken it to an active recovery phase but simply on a grander scale. So 2 weeks of stretching core exercises and a little cardio to try and improve my range of motion and make sure I'm injury and niggle free. After that I'll move onto my first phase of training which will then focus mainly on muscular endurance style training again to give my joints a rest and prepare my body for the heavy lifting at the turn of the year.

I'll keep you all posted with more details in the coming weeks. Any questions fire away!


----------



## AChappell

I just finished calculating my diet for the offseason, I'm pretty happy with how it looks and I might tinker with it a little. Increasing the carbs and reduce the protein so I get a macro ratio closer to 65% carbs 15% protein and 20% fats is proving difficult though when incidental calories are considered, so I might just leave it as it is. I'm thinking about doing a strongman contest next year if I can get over the lower back injuries that have been plaguing me this last year and obviously put on some serious muscle, so obviously that's going to take a lot of food and a lot of heavy lifting.

Here's the diet

*Training Days*

*Meal 1: *200g of oats and 70g banana and 350ml skimmed milk, 25g Extreme whey

*Meal 2: *220g Brown Bread, 4 eggs 1 yolks

*Meal 3: *60g Chicken breast and 380g sweet potato (cooked), 20g olives.

*Meal 4:* 160g of Brown rice(uncooked), 50g chicken breast and broccoli 20g olives.

*Meal 5: *Repeat.

*Pre Workout: * 40 almonds 26g Extreme pro - 6

*Post Workout: *100g Extreme Build and Recover

*Meal 6: *400g white potato, 100g of chicken breast and green vegetables.

*Meal 7: *26g Extreme pro-6 and 30 almonds.

*Carbs:* 610g *Protein:* 248g *Fat:* 109	*Energy: *4261kcal

*Non Training*

*Meal 1: *200g of oats and 70g banana and 300ml skimmed milk, 20g Extreme Whey

*Meal 2: *300g Brown Bread, 4 eggs 1 yolks

*Meal 3: *60g Chicken breast and 380g of sweet potato 20g olives.

*Meal 4: *160g of Brown rice, 50g chicken breast and broccoli 20g olives.

*Meal 5: *Repeat meal 4

*Meal 6: *40 almonds 26g Extreme pro - 6

*Meal 7:* Repeat meal 5

*Meal 8:* 26g Extreme pro-6, 30 almond.

*Carbs:* 479g *Protein: *223g *Fat:* 109	*Energy:* 3671kcal

All the solid food meals come with veggies that haven't been calculated, the additional calories will obviously increase the intake over and above what's been calculated here.

I'll also be using Kr-evoultion, reload, Fish oil, glucosamine, and a multi-vitamin.


----------



## Hougenie

Wow, an enormous amount of food. Good effort. Shows the true dedication that is required to succeed in this game.

I will be following this thread for sure.


----------



## mackie20

Shed load of carbs right there! :thumb


----------



## The Trixsta

Subscribed


----------



## Brockyboy

200G oats for breakfast I'd need to go back to bed after that..lol

I struggle with 100g


----------



## Ben_Dover

Im guessing its blended and drunk from a large jug?


----------



## AChappell

Why would you guess that?

I eat them whole, and post enough about the merits of solid foods over beverages


----------



## Ben_Dover

200g? Wow, how long does that take to eat?


----------



## AChappell

It seems like a lot but so did 100g, when I first started eating that everyday. You get used to it BJ, when you want to gain some serious muscle you know it's going to take a lot of heavy lifting and a lot of food/ Try it yourself you might find you have a lot more energy to keep you going throughout the day.


----------



## Skygod47

Andy,

Subscribed, i followed your mass program for a few months and got great gains so will try a modified (smaller version) of this lol, if i half it i will still be doubling my food almost  .

I am a terrible eater, not that i eat badly just not enough! i struggle with 50g of oats lol with water though? does that matter water rather then skimmed milk? I have to say carbs scare me lol i only take in a small amount a day most in the 50g of oats first thing.

What is your start weight? and what are you hoping for near the end of this period?


----------



## AChappell

Hi Skygod,

I'm glad you got great results following the program, do me a favour and let the guy's know on the power muscle thread.

The skimmed milk is included in the program for the additional calories. Skimmed milk is high in protein, low in fat and the sugars aren't really a concern when your consuming 200g of oats. So if weight gain is your goal leave it in. If the carbs scare you and your a poor eater, then I suggest increasing your consumption at a relatively slow rate to allow your body to adapt.

I started that diet at around 83kg, I've not really set myself a target weight. I'll just aim to be in the best shape I can be so long as my bf% stays reasonable and I keep getting stronger than I'll take that as a good indicator that I'm adding quality muscle. In previous offseason's my weight has been around 88-90kg, I've never actually managed to get any heavier than 92kg so If I can hold my weight around there without being fat then I'll be pretty happy. Conversely if I just end up getting fat eating all that food then I'll decrease the calories.


----------



## AChappell

So I've signed myself up to take part in the strongman contest the gym are running next year. Results Abderdeen has a strong tradition for running strongmen contest, and producing some top quality strongmen, powerlifters and bodybuilders. I figured since I'm not competing next year \I may as well do this to make sure I keep my eye on the ball. while a slightly different style of training for a few months should help add a muscle in some new areas. hopefully my back. I'm going to have to rethink my training though as a result, the class is a under 90kg category and the events are listed below:

After the success of our comp this spring Results Gym will be hosting another comp on 7 April 2013 at Results Gym in Aberdeen, this one will be an U90 comp alongside the open comp with choices of weight for the 90s to hopefully make it accessible for the less experienced lads but still challenging for the U90 beasts like Stuart and Jeremy etc. It will be an on the day weigh in.

Under 90s:

Max Deadlift:

3 named attempts, rising bar with the potential to end up following yourself. Straps allowed but no suits. Standard bar and standard plates.

Axle For Reps (head to head):

Choice of 3 weights - 100kg, 110kg, 125kg. Choose your weight before you start, if you fail you can't drop down weight, that's you done, 1 rep with the higher weight beats any number of reps with the lower weights.

Yoke:

Choice of 3 weights - 280kg, 310kg, 340kg, Timed over 17-20m (to be confirmed once I've measured up the yard, will go for as long a distance as we have space for, 10m required to get a measurement and any distance with the bigger weight beats a time with the lighter weight. If you fail to get 10m with your chosen weight it's 0 points for the event.

Farmers:

Choice of 3 weights - 110kg, 130kg , 140kg, as above choose the weight before you start and timed over whatever 2 lengths of the course turns out to be, drop and turn at halfway. As above pick the weight before hand, at least 10m is required to get a measurement, any distance with the heavier weight beats a time with the lower weight and 0 points for less than 10m.

Frame Squat for Reps:

Weights to be confirmed after testing but will be somewhere along the lines of the equivalent of 170kg, 190kg, 220kg on your back, same deal as with the axle, cho9ose a weight before you start and if you fail that weight you get 0 points. You'll be measured up before hand so that the feet of the frame will touch the supports when you hit parallel. Wraps but no suits.

Stones to approx 52":

5 stones weights to be confirmed, starting light, finishing heavy, tacky allowed.


----------



## Hougenie

Strongman is something I find fascinating, what sort of training schedule you planning for that Andy? Will be a big change from bodybuilding training I would imagine?

Something Id love to try at some point.


----------



## AChappell

I've just finished writing up the program for the Strongman contest Hougenie, I think I'm going to struggle to upload it here in the current format. If anyone has any idea's where I could upload it somewhere and then post it here that would be great. I quite like the look of the program. I should get strong from it thats for sure.


----------



## justheretosnoop

What format is it currently in Andy?


----------



## AChappell

Excel buddy, I could save it as a pdf or word document.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Might be worth copying it all, pasting it into notepad then copying it back out of notepad and onto MC - notepad tends to remove all the formatting etc.


----------



## Liam1466868025

AChappell said:


> I've just finished writing up the program for the Strongman contest Hougenie, I think I'm going to struggle to upload it here in the current format. If anyone has any idea's where I could upload it somewhere and then post it here that would be great. I quite like the look of the program. *I should get strong from it thats for sure*.


I wouldn't worry too much about that, it's never happened before in all your years of training....


----------



## AChappell

Haha your a chancer Liam, I think I'd smoke you on almost any pressing exercises just now with your gammy shoulders!


----------



## AChappell

I tried a few different formats, word, Pdf, and excel to upload this program but never quite managed in the end to make it work. So I've resorted to capturing the image and posting it. Hopefully you can download the program and blow it up. Anyway I'll leave it to you guys who are interested. I think it's a pretty good program and should result in some strong lifts.

View attachment 4892


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

I got the full thing from your fb page.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Might be worth sticking this link up so everyone can take a better look:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=474627925909287&set=a.400282620010485.90036.211743882197694&type=1&theater


----------



## Hougenie

Looks like hell!lol. You making any changes to the diet at this stage?


----------



## AChappell

Ah yes I posted that on fb, the whole program is slightly more complex that's actually only a 6 week cycle. My diet has been fairly similar I'm still putting away 4000 cals per day. I can't wait to see how I get on in combination with some heavy training.


----------



## AChappell

My training's been quite good going as of late, I'be been lifting light (15 - 20 reps) but I've thrown in a couple of heavy sets on occasion. i've progressed quite nicely at power cleans I can now clean the 100kg, and should manage sets in the new year with that weight. I can also now clean the axle bar for 90kg and I push pressed 110kg last night although I failed 120kg. For the strongman contest I'm entering in April I need to be able to press the Axile over head at 110kg from the floor so things are progressing nicely.

I also progressing slowly with my deadlifts I'm now at 150kg without any significant pain, so hopefully I'll be up over 240kg next year also with a lot of hard training.

Squats have also gone quite well I'm reppign out sets of15 with 140kg so hopefully I'll go over 200kg next year for the first time.

I head down the road from Aberdeen to spend christmas with my family so I'll not be training, but I'll move into the next phase of training in January and it will be time to increase the weights.

All in all I'm fairly happy with my progress, while my weight has been steady at 89kg compared to years gone by where it's fluctated between 86- 90kg


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Good to hear that your doing good. I might even get over in April to cheer you on.


----------



## AChappell

First session back in the gym last night since December the 21st. Man I felt it started my first phase of training for strongman and fair enjoyed it 9 sets of deadlifts where I worked up to 175kg, and then some rows and single arms rows. the session went fairly well and my back held together so hopefully I'll be pulling well over 200kg by February.


----------



## AChappell

I recently acquired a whole load of photos from my recent trip to miami, so I'll upload them here. If anyone is curious though they can see them on my facebook page at Andrew Chappell Natural Bodybuilding. I've also recently acquired a video camera so I'll try to get some videos posted up here in the near future. In the mean time I feel an update on my training is long overdue.

Just a quick summary everything seems to be going quite well, I do have a persistent niggle which I think is holding me back slightly but all my lifts are going quite well I''ll be moving onto my next phase of my program for strong man soon enough, here's what I've managed for lifts recently.

Squat : 185kg x 2

Bench Press 140kg x 3

Deadlift: 210kg x 2

Push Press: 110kg x 2

I've been focusing a lot on a 5/ 3/ 2 / 2 reps for my 4 sets of my main exercises at the moment. I should still be able to make progress on the deadlift since I've maxed 245kg before but I'm starting to reach my limits for bench, push and squat. SO I think I'll move onto a 5 rep program for the next 4 weeks along with some event training to complement this and hopefully increase my overall strength.


----------



## AChappell

Some photos from the DFAC Worlds in Miami last November


----------



## AChappell




----------



## AChappell




----------



## renshaw

Probably the most ripped I've seen you Andy! Arms separation looks fantastic! As well as back.


----------



## freddee

Nice photos and good definition, you must be pleased with your condition.


----------



## Brockyboy

Awrsome condition mate!


----------



## wezo1466868035

Great pics- your having it in that muscular

you look peeled with a big smile to well done andy..


----------



## AChappell

Thanks folks, probably the best I've ever been, I can't do any more than that I guess.

Managed a PB on the bench press today check out the video.

[video=youtube_share;_wymoi_iX6g]


----------



## doggy

Not bad andy. Not bad at all.


----------



## bornagainmeathead

Pretty good for you're body weight Andy


----------



## AChappell

Thanks guys I pressed 150kg for a single when I was 80kg so I should have more in the tank considering I'm up by about 10kg now from my contest weight so I'll maybe try 160kg in a month or two depending how my trainings going.


----------



## Davie Hannah

Hey that's good benching Andy. Think I'll stick 2 training legs with you

Give myself a fighting chance !!


----------



## AChappell

Cheers Davy, I have a few videos of you from our leg workout I've been meaning to upload.

You more than hold your own in the leg department though. your a strong ass mofo!

here's a video from my leg workout the night.

180kg x 5

185kg x3

190kg x 2

190kg x2

50 reps at 100kg

[video=youtube_share;LLSY3kiWtYc]


----------



## AChappell

It's been a while since I've updated my log. I see my last update was the 50 reps at 100kg and it still makes me sick looking at that!

So since my last update I was prepping for Aberdeens U90kg Strongman contest. The contest has since been and gone and I was pretty happy with how I got on. I managed a respectable 5th from 12 competitors. I think if I was to concentrate on this sort of training full time I could be fairly competitive at least in Scotland on the strongman circuit.

Here's what I managed on the day:

Deadlift: 245kg

Axle Press: 90kg 7 reps

Yoke for 16m 260kg

Medley Farmers Walk 130kg a hand, Duck walk 150kg, Sledge Drag 160kg

Frame Squat: 230kg 11 reps

Stones: 100kg, 110kg, 120kg

I was pretty happy as well with how my training went during the last few months and managed a few PB's and season records, here are a few below:

Bench Press 150kg 5 reps PB , 160kg 1 rep PB

Squat: 200kg 3 reps, 210kg 1 rep PB

Leg press : 420kg 5 reps SB

Cleans: 100kg 3 PB

Push Press: 120kg 3 PB

Dips 70kg 5 reps, 90kg 1 rep PB

Deadlift 245kg Season Record

Here's a few pictures of the comp as well

View attachment 5197
View attachment 5198
View attachment 5199


----------



## wezo1466868035

Nice squating the last 10 looked like killers..50 for 100kg id of chucked up..

shocked you came in 5th in the strongmanwith them lifts savickas come 1st then ha..some heavy lifting there..looked a hardcore event

well done..


----------



## AChappell

Thanks Wezo, I think Savickas probably warms up with those sort of weights.


----------



## justheretosnoop

90kg dips Andy??? Fcuk me!!


----------



## AChappell

Dips are great Dorsey, If you get good at them they really help your bench press and overhead movements.


----------



## Chrissy.......

Really awesome well done Andy very impressive feats there.


----------



## Skygod47

Lots of great lifts there mate, you should be more then happy with that result! You have some great game faces on there to


----------



## EXTREME

I think the strongman training has thickened your physique up a treat Mushy, well done.


----------



## AChappell

That was the goal Doug

Here's a video one of the lads at the gym put together from the recent strongman contest.

[video=youtube;KjPoWPBs73E]


----------



## AChappell

Here's a video from the recent Results Gym lifting contest. Same as a powerlifitng contest but we weren't strict with the rules. Still I was pretty happy with how it all went. Enjoy!

[video=youtube_share;4Ou_CxGSVcc]


----------



## rockontop

That's some good lifting! Looks like ur bars need a bit more reinforcement tho lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AChappell

I've been working on a short video series while getting ready for the BNBF British Finals for Extreme TV. The guy shooting it has put together a short teaser trailer for me check it out.

[video=youtube_share;TRK-Ona3Y9o]


----------



## AChappell

I'm off to Manchester this weekend to compete in the BNBF Finals. Fellow Extremist and DFAC Pro will be taking part in the Grand Prix for £1500. I can't wait it's sure to be a great show, I'm looking forward to seeing the improvements I've made in my physique from another year of heavy lifting in the offseason. I should be in the middleweight/heavyweight division depending on how things work out on the day, the BNBF normally determines the cut off s based on where the competitors fall. Slightly lighter at this point compared to last year I was 80.3kg this morning but I'd say I was sharper than last year. Closer to replicating what I managed at the Worlds last year. If any of our members are considering coming along feel free to introduce yourself and have a chat. I'll do my best if my heads not pickled!

Whatever happens I just want to give a massive thanks to my sponsor Extreme Nutrition for all the support they've given me down the years. I've been with extreme for 7 years now and while many athletes have come and gone, I'm proud to be associated with a company who cares about there athletes, products and the sport, consistently innovating instead of just focusing on the bottom line.


----------



## AChappell

The first video in my short video series check it out folks.

[video=youtube_share;j85c-uFpsPs]


----------



## AChappell

[video=youtube_share;_2l8_ya0ecg]


----------



## AChappell

[video=youtube_share;HZU77zx-MjY]


----------

